# HTML Hilfe



## frager (8. Mai 2006)

hallo, auf manchen seiten kann man ja seinen mauszeiger auf ein wort bewegen und es geht dann sone art fenster auf, in welchem die beschreibung des wortes oder des begriffes steht. der mauszeiger verwandelt sichd ann meist in ein fragezeichen. ihr wisst was ich meine? ich fidne keine seite wo ein beispiel ist, habs aber schon gesehen...ist das javascript, oder sowas wie ajax?

viele grüße


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (8. Mai 2006)

Also AJAX ist JavaScript (+weitere Techniken). Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, was du mit "sone art fenster" meinst. Für kurze Erklärungen reicht ein Tooltip, der lässt sich sicher mit CSS (a:hover) umsetzen. Mein erster Gedanke wäre diese Konstruktion:

*HTML:*

```
<a ...>Der Text
<div class="tooltip">Die Erklaerung</div>
</a>
```

*CSS:*

```
div.tooltip {
  display:none;
}
a:hover div.tooltip1 {
  display: visible;
}
```

P.S. Ohne Garantie auf korrekten Syntax oder 100%ig richtige Bezeichnungen.


----------



## frager (8. Mai 2006)

hi, hm könnte sein. hier hab ich mal was, w sowas ist:

http://daft.ie/searchrental.daft?search=1&s[cc_id]=ct3&limit=8&search_type=rental&id=391766

unten bei _mod cons_. kann man die anzeigedauer des tooltips auch einstellen?

viele grüße


----------



## frager (8. Mai 2006)

nochmal ich, geht es auch, mehrere zeilen in dem tooltip zu haben?

gruß


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (8. Mai 2006)

Ach das, das ist doch ganz normales standardkonformes HTML+CSS:


```
<acronym style="CURSOR: help;BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1px dashed;" title="Modern Conveniences">mod cons</acronym>
```


----------

